# Wild camping/motorhome parking



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Not sure if this link has been posted before but it is a useful site.

http://www.lapaca.org/areas/areas.html


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

Brilliant - just what I needed.

Now just need to get the translator out


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Rightz said:
 

> Brilliant - just what I needed.
> 
> Now just need to get the translator out


Thanks, very useful ..

PS.. GPS is the same in all languages :wink:


----------

